# Destin/Fort Walton Beach



## Bruegy (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking for some advice, All of my fly fishing has been trout fishing on spring fed rivers in the Ozarks. So I have no salt water experience(have never even seen the Gulf) I know my best bet would be to hire a charter but unfortunately I do not have the funds and really want to fish.

I have an 8wt rod, my plan was to rent a kayak go around in the bay and throw clouser minnows. Would I want to use floating line or sink tip? I assume I need a leader what do you recommend? Are there any fly shops in the area? Any certain places I should try to fish/stay away from?

Thank you in advanced for any advice.

Also if anybody has boat and looking for company I would be happy to cover the gas (only if that is legal in Florida)

Kevin


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Leader....3 to 4' 40# butt and a 8 to 15# tippet. A short wire bite trace may be warranted

I use a floating line.

You should add a few poppers and gurglers. Also some craft fur shrimp in tan on a 2 or 4 hook. Bead chain eyes. If you go to the beach a few pearl and white schminnows. Fish just before day break to about an hour after sunup.

Wash your rod, reel, and line after each outing in the salt.

I always assume that fly fishers are also tiers. This, of course, is not always the case.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

your plan is good, I believe in most situations I'd go w/a floating line. I do use an intermediate and sink sometimes when fishing the surf. Sink can be a pain to cast from the yak and most likely you'll be fishing shallow water. 

I'm usually fishing a 8'-10' hand tied leaders w/30lb fluro for a shock tippet in the surf, and 8-12lb tippet in the bay unless Blues and Ladies around then I'll step it up like the surf set up, some think that is longer than needed, as long as it turns over I like it long.

Fly shops are few in my area, Bass Pro has a good selection if $$$ is no object.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Yes. Clouser minnows in white and chartreuse- strip them in erratically. - floating line (you can always attach a sink tip later)


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

ditz said:


> Leader....3 to 4' 40# butt and a 8 to 15# tippet. A short wire bite trace may be warranted
> 
> I use a floating line.
> 
> ...


What color(s) on gurglers?


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know that color really matters that much on surface stuff. I like whites and yellows because this old fat man can see them better. My best success has been with a steady retrieve. strip strip strip........

Specks and reds sometimes have a difficult time of getting surface stuff in their mouths so they will hit it several times before actually eating it. For me it is very frustrating trying to wait until I am sure they have actually taken the fake before setting the hook. It sure is fun when they will hit on the surface though.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I think that the fish see mostly a silhouette and color is not important. During dark hours black may or may not be best. As a young man when night fishing for bass I used a black Jitterbug 5/8 oz. Sometimes I would use the huge musky size jitterbug. Man, that thing put out some real sound. Sorry I digressed.


----------

